# Tips I've learned along the way....



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't know about you guys, but I'm forever setting stuff down on the layout under construction and then not being able to find it. See 1st 2 pictures.

The item I kept not finding was my NMRA gauge.

















Solution: Dayglo Orange duct tape! It make things easy to see. See pic 3 and 4. 

















The wooden pieces are gauges for tie installation and alignment and really disappear on the layout.

And, yes, I've been to the eye doctor- 20-20 corrected!!

Thanks for watching..................

Peter


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Tip # 2..........*

..........I am a great believer in sharing new found knowledge and techniques as well as copying ideas I have found. What is learning at it's basics, other than copying what you have seen or read! I am hoping this thread will get you to share your thoughts and tricks with us, no matter how trivial you think they may be.

My trick: How do you pick up little tiny washers, screws etc to grasp them to use? Simple, I lick my finger and touch it to the item and it's picked up. I have no idea where or when I learned this, but am surprised at how many people I tell had not thought (learned) of it!

Next.................................

Peter


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

When are done with uploading your photos, at the top of the toolbar you have a smiley face and a paper clip next to each other. Just click on the paper clip icon, and it allows you to insert your photos directly into the body of your message. Real easy once you get the hang of it, and you can edit your post for up to 48 hrs. From time of posting, so if you want to correct this post, click edit, go advanced, and then click the paper clip icon, to insert the photos directly.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Tip # 3..........*

...........is from our friend Kieth Wiseman and it is really good. Tired of losing springs that go boing! into the black hole when trying to install them in locomotive and railcar trucks? Simple, thread a 3" long piece of thin, strong thread through the length of the spring and knot it. By squeezing the thread between your fingers you can compress it all the way and grab both flat ends between tweezers. Holding the tread tight in one hand, used your other with the tweezers to put the compressed spring in place. As you let go with the tweezers it should pop into place. It it does pop out, the 3" long thread will slow it down and you should see it close to your work. I have only had 1 make it to the floor bur the orange thread I used made it easy to find. Once it is in place, nip the loop of the thread with mini scissors and gently pull it out. Try it, it works the nuts! Thanks, Kieth! 

Peter


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Thanks, Teledoc*

As you can see, I successfully made the changes you described. In advanced, is there any way to insert them one at a time to fit in the spaces of the narrative or does one need to cut and paste the words to fit around the pics which is what I did?

I agree with the guy in the sticky, what ever happened to cut and paste in a forum! LOL They are all different, too.

Thanks for your help.

Peter


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Peter, I think you can actually insert them one at a time, instead of the "insert all", and place narratives between the photos. At least you had success with editing you post. I use this forum mainly, but also check OGR, & CTT for things of my interests. They are all different, and CTT got ruined for me, with software upgrade they did. It is very "Stagnant", since that upgrade. Also the way to post photos there is too complicated. 

Jerry (Teledoc)


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Tired of your Exacto knives rolling off the layout and nearly stabbing you in the foot? Take a small zip-tie and put it around the handle. Creates a nice bump that will keep it from rolling around.

I also keep a chunk of pink foam on the layout for me to stab my knives (and my NMRA gauge) into so that I don't lose track of them.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Peter Herron said:


> ...........is from our friend Kieth Wiseman and it is really good. Tired of losing springs that go boing! into the black hole when trying to install them in locomotive and railcar trucks? Simple, thread a 3" long piece of thin, strong thread through the length of the spring and knot it. By squeezing the thread between your fingers you can compress it all the way and grab both flat ends between tweezers. Holding the tread tight in one hand, used your other with the tweezers to put the compressed spring in place. As you let go with the tweezers it should pop into place. It it does pop out, the 3" long thread will slow it down and you should see it close to your work. I have only had 1 make it to the floor bur the orange thread I used made it easy to find. Once it is in place, nip the loop of the thread with mini scissors and gently pull it out. Try it, it works the nuts! Thanks, Kieth!
> 
> Peter


the string is a good ea.
but i have found that using an exacto knifes blade at one end of the spring and placing the other end on the nib, then compressing the spring as you slip it in place. the spring seems to stay on the point of the blade better than a tweezers .


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> the string is a good ea.
> but i have found that using an exacto knifes blade at one end of the spring and placing the other end on the nib, then compressing the spring as you slip it in place. the spring seems to stay on the point of the blade better than a tweezers .


I use a small, round toothpick.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Keeping track of screws during loco and car repairs*

When disassembling locos (or cars) I keep track of the order that the screws came out (and hopefully go back in), by storing them in a weekly pill box -- starting with Sunday.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Peter Herron said:


> As you can see, I successfully made the changes you described. In advanced, is there any way to insert them one at a time to fit in the spaces of the narrative or does one need to cut and paste the words to fit around the pics which is what I did?
> 
> I agree with the guy in the sticky, what ever happened to cut and paste in a forum! LOL They are all different, too.
> 
> ...


The easy way to 'insert them one at a time' so you can add text between
them, is to preselect the pics you want to display, using the multi browser
lines upload them all at the same time, use the paper clip and
choose the 'all' option.

They will list out in order. Then use your cursor and type whatever you
want in the space before, between and after the individual listings.
When you submit your reply they will display with your
comments accordingly.

Another tip for you. When replacing a lost Kadee coupler spring,
place the lower ring on the coupler nub with a tiny dab of glue.
Let the glue set, then use s flat blade to put the top ring over
it's nub. The spring can't jump away as you work.

Don

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Great ideas for retro-fitting knifes to keep them from rolling off the table....but if/when you need to buy a new knife, look for ones with the "anti-roll" device near the end of the handle, as shown in the photo:


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*OK, I give up..........*



MtRR75 said:


> When disassembling locos (or cars) I keep track of the order that the screws came out (and hopefully go back in), by storing them in a weekly pill box -- starting with Sunday.


Why Sunday?? Great idea, though! 

Thanks to all who shared.

Peter


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's actually the first day of the week, even though we all call Saturday and Sunday the "weekend".....


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Posting pictures is like using the.........*



teledoc said:


> Peter, I think you can actually insert them one at a time, instead of the "insert all", and place narratives between the photos. At least you had success with editing you post. I use this forum mainly, but also check OGR, & CTT for things of my interests. They are all different, and CTT got ruined for me, with software upgrade they did. It is very "Stagnant", since that upgrade. Also the way to post photos there is too complicated.
> 
> Jerry (Teledoc)


.........credit card machine at store check out! They are all different yet accomplish the same task. Thank God the Auto industry standardized the location of the brake, clutch and gas pedals. What's a clutch pedal you ask..........go ask your grandfather!

Peter


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@ Old Hobo*

Got it. 

Even though Sunday is "supposed" to be the first day of the week according to Religious teaching, I think most people consider Monday the first day of the week. The Telegraph UK would have us believe it's "officially Monday". Some commenters say not so!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/...-Sunday-is-not-the-first-day-of-the-week.html

And the beat goes on.........

Peter


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Workshop tricks*

Read the posts on inserting springs, and have one more. Kadee/Microtrains has a tool called a "spring pick." It's simple, but effective in handling tiny springs used in their couplers. It consists of a short length of small rod with a dimple sticking out of each side. Push the dimple end of the rod between the spring's coils and the dimples insert themselves into the adjacent coils.
This makes picking up, positioning,and compressing the spring easy. It would also be easy to make your own tool from brass rod or tubing. I did this when assembling Z scale couplers as the Kadee tool was too large to fit these really tiny springs.

On finding things, I painted the garage floor, in the area around my workbench white. Most of the stuff we drop is some darker color than white. Like the smart bright orange tape idea, it makes things easier to see. Unlike the tape system, you don't have to mark every little part you use. I also keep a "reacher" tool and a telescoping magnetic pick up tool attached to a workbench leg with Velcro. This saves a few hundred trips to the floor to retrieve dropped items and also saves a lot of stand up / sit down trips to get a tool off the peg board. 
"Reacher" tools are one of those gadgets you see advertised on TV. They have a pistol grip, or lever, at the top end of a three foot pole and some form of closing jaws at the bottom. The "Grabber" is the most advertised brand but is quite useless at picking up small items.
I tried a Grabber and two other brands.
One,(Unger brand) from Home Depot was better than the Grabber, but that's about all to be said for it.
The best one Ive seen is called a "Grip&Grab." I bought mine at Lowes. This tool can pick up anything from a Z scale coupler to small pieces of lumber.
This really helps me, as I am a partially disabled old fart. The more I can bring tools, parts. and materials to me; instead of going to get them, the better. In this spirit of what I like to think of as "intelligent laziness"; my workbench is home to half a dozen "lazy Susan" type rotating racks loaded with everything from alphabetized mini parts drawer storage units, to small power tools. Effort put into organizing will pay off many times over! One thing that really bugs me is having to search for something. Sometimes it seems I spend more time searching than model railroading. Our hobby is supposed to relieve frustration,not cause it!

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@Traction Fan*

I tried those pics and they do work if the spring stays in. I had little luck with them. Once I started using the thread I never tried using it again. At least with the thread if it does pop out, it doesn't go far. I'll try the pick with thread when next doing that job.

Your comments on on "grabbers" is spot on. Love 'em. I have a long and a short one. Use 'em all the time. First got one when we had a bumper crop of pine cones fall into our pachysandra and my super duper leaf blower wouldn't get them out and bending over to pick them out was really hard on my back. Went to Tractor Supply to get leaf bags, saw a grabber and grabbed one! Best thing since sliced bread. Filled 3 garbage bags with pine cones without once bending over! They lasted 3 years as fire starters.

Thanks for sharing.

Peter


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Before I take apart something new (especially wiring) I take some pics of it so that I know where stuff is supposed to go back to.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Magnetic dish for screws and metal parts, that way I don't knock them on the floor take stuff apart over or in a large box, so you don't loose anything on the floor, and lastly I use a magnet to run over my layout so if a dropped a screw or something else across or under the rails I don't get a short. The last one came in handy when I lost a screw on a whistle tender, it shorted the track and for the life of me I couldn't find it. The magnet found it in about a minute


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*No more SS fasteners for me..........*

...........as the magnet trick doesn't work! Thanks for sharing.
Peter


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

A big helper for me has been stapling a towel to my work bench underside. Once seated, I put the towel on my lap. Anything falling off the bench lands on the towel, not the floor.
The string on the spring sounds good, coupler springs are my nemesis. Gluing one end on first sounds good, too, many times I'll run a car around, and if the couplers hit a spring may fly. With one end glued, it should stay put. I think the last time I tried that, I glued the coupling shut. Gotta figure out which end to glue.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@MikeK*

Yup, there is a trick to everything. When people mentioned coupler springs I just thought about the ones inside the coupler box as we O scale guys don't get whisker or those funky bronze springs the HO guys do. I forgot about those pesky little ones on the knuckle. Where DO you put the glue?

We O guys do get the spring hidden in the new 700 series though. Hmmm, how do you replace those!??

Peter


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Tired of your Exacto knives rolling off the layout and nearly stabbing you in the foot? Take a small zip-tie and put it around the handle. Creates a nice bump that will keep it from rolling around.


You can also get those triangular pencil grips. They also make it easier to grip and control the blade. 

http://www.amazon.com/Triangle-Grip-TRI-300-Pencil-3-pack/dp/B002LHTRMC


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Peter Herron said:


> Why Sunday?? Great idea, though!
> 
> Thanks to all who shared.
> 
> Peter


Sunday us the first slot in the pillbox -- for the first screw out of the loco, and last one back in. It keeps them in assembly order.

Also, closing the pillbox lids keeps the screws in place if I accidentally bump the box while working.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Peter Herron said:


> What's a clutch pedal you ask..........go ask your grandfather!


No need to go back that far......my car has a clutch pedal......all *real* drivers use one......


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@ Old Hobo*

I always drove manuals until the automatics came of age. My 09 Forester has an automatic that can be shifted manually using the shifter, forward for down, backward for up. For winter driving I use it all the time as I can start in 2nd and downshift to slow down w/o using the brakes. They are getting so efficient today that they get better mileage and are faster to 60 than a manual. I drove a WRX as a possible replacement and truthfully, I got tired of shifting up and down in the traffic around the dealership. I *never *thought I would say that. Manual shifting autos allow you to handle traffic *and *have fun on the open road by using the gears!

Standard transmissions may be joining the Dodo bird and slide rules.........................

Peter


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Peter Herron said:


> I always drove manuals until the automatics came of age. My 09 Forester has an automatic that can be shifted manually using the shifter, forward for down, backward for up. For winter driving I use it all the time as I can start in 2nd and downshift to slow down w/o using the brakes. They are getting so efficient today that they get better mileage and are faster to 60 than a manual. I drove a WRX as a possible replacement and truthfully, I got tired of shifting up and down in the traffic around the dealership. I *never *thought I would say that. Manual shifting autos allow you to handle traffic *and *have fun on the open road by using the gears!
> 
> Standard transmissions may be joining the Dodo bird and slide rules.........................
> 
> Peter


Plus, the CVT in the new line of Subarus isn't available with manual; only the "manumatic" system with the paddles. My Outback also has an "X-Mode", which applies lower torque to the wheels and kicks the traction assist in at a lower speed when the going gets rough.

Sure, I can do that on a manual, but the computer reacts much faster than I do.

BTW, a WRX can't replace a Forester. It's a great vehicle, but cargo capacity and passenger space can't compare. My 12 and 14 year old boys can't really fit in the back seat of my '07 WRX.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Parts catcher*



mikek said:


> A big helper for me has been stapling a towel to my work bench underside. Once seated, I put the towel on my lap. Anything falling off the bench lands on the towel, not the floor.
> The string on the spring sounds good, coupler springs are my nemesis. Gluing one end on first sounds good, too, many times I'll run a car around, and if the couplers hit a spring may fly. With one end glued, it should stay put. I think the last time I tried that, I glued the coupling shut. Gotta figure out which end to glue.


 I did another version of this same great idea. My "parts catcher" is a piece of cloth, attached across the width of my workbench, with Velcro. The outer end is supported by a simple wooden dowel frame. The left and right side dowels telescope inside an EMT conduit frame mounted under the bench. The wood frame can be pushed back to the edge of the bench, or pulled out about 6".
When the frame is pulled out, the cloth droops down below the frame and bench and catches
any %$#@ tiny little parts that fall off the bench edge, or out of my old, shaky hands.
While a member of Uncle Sam's "big gray boat club", I served on aircraft carriers. I got the idea for my parts catcher from the life nets that lined the edges of the flight deck.

Xacto knife tricks.
As mentioned before there are several ways to keep an Xacto knife from rolling off the bench. I use those rubber, triangular, wrap around anti-roll gadgets available from graphic arts suppliers. They work great.
Another frustration with the pen sized Xacto handles and #11 blades is the blade coming loose when you don't want it to. This usually happens when you are doing a fine trimming cut, in restricted space, and the *&^%$ collet in the Xacto handle lets the blade slip!
You can prevent this with a simple split lock washer added to the handle right under the knurled collar you tighten to hold the blade. The washer keeps the collet tightly gripping the blade until you loosen it to change blades.

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Spring picks*



Peter Herron said:


> I tried those pics and they do work if the spring stays in. I had little luck with them. Once I started using the thread I never tried using it again. At least with the thread if it does pop out, it doesn't go far. I'll try the pick with thread when next doing that job.
> 
> Your comments on on "grabbers" is spot on. Love 'em. I have a long and a short one. Use 'em all the time. First got one when we had a bumper crop of pine cones fall into our pachysandra and my super duper leaf blower wouldn't get them out and bending over to pick them out was really hard on my back. Went to Tractor Supply to get leaf bags, saw a grabber and grabbed one! Best thing since sliced bread. Filled 3 garbage bags with pine cones without once bending over! They lasted 3 years as fire starters.
> 
> ...


 Peter;

Sorry to hear you had no luck with the spring picks. They have helped me quite a bit. One thing I found that helps,is inserting the pick near, but not at, one end of the spring. The longer portion of the spring, I push gently onto the coupler and then compress the spring, let it expand into the proper place, and then use a small blunt ended tool (wood matchstick works well) to hold the spring in place while I pull out the pick. Otherwise, the pick tends to pull the spring back out with it, and yes, may let said spring fly off to a new home! I've also had to file down the dimples on a spring pick to keep it from holding on to the spring too well, and pulling the spring out of shape when I try to remove the pick.
Don't get me wrong. I'm not knocking the string idea. I think it's brilliant. However I model in N scale and use Z scale couplers. They are actually closer to N scale size than the "N scale" ones and cheaper. I'm dealing with some seriously small springs here.(the Optivisor is my friend!) I think trying to insert even a small piece of thread through them might be quite a challenge in itself. For bigger springs, in bigger scales, though, the string system is still a great idea.

I like this thread! We can all learn something from it. :appl:

Traction Fan


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@ Traction Fan*

Thanks for your contributions. Isn't it amazing how other people do things that we never thought of. To me, sharing information (tips) like these are what forums should be all about. 

"Now why didn't I think of that" could be said less and less as more of us share what we *did* think of. 

I probably should have gone into a bit more detail on the Journal Springs for my CF7's truck frame. The way they were cast with a hole in the top of the journal and a tit at the top of the frame necessitated the spring be compressed completely to fit in the opening between the journal and the top of the frame. The spring pick would not allow this so using the tweezers method was the only way. It took me 4 lost springs to get one in. I happened to be talking to Kieth a couple of days later looking for a part for a Shay and then asked him did he stock springs as I kept losing them trying to get them into the CF7 truck frame! He then told me how he used the thread to help him control the spring and if it did pop out, the distance it flew. Brilliant. I've not lost a spring since. Your springs sound so small I wonder if thread would even fit down through them!

Peter


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Zip tie on knife trick*



sstlaure said:


> Tired of your Exacto knives rolling off the layout and nearly stabbing you in the foot? Take a small zip-tie and put it around the handle. Creates a nice bump that will keep it from rolling around.
> 
> I also keep a chunk of pink foam on the layout for me to stab my knives (and my NMRA gauge) into so that I don't lose track of them.


 Thanks sstlaure! Tried this on some new knife handles, when I ran out of the rubber, triangular things. Zip tie works great! Simple, very efective, cheap, and easy! Great tip! :appl:

Traction Fan


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> It's actually the first day of the week, even though we all call Saturday and Sunday the "weekend".....


Because if you look at the pill box Saturday and Sunday is on the ends of the box.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The TIP of the PIN

One little trick I worked out while installing the sewing thread
I use for the lift cable on my HO icing platform boom and the
electric cables to it; After fruitlessly trying to 'thread' the
need and get the thread to go in the tiny holes, it occurred
to me. Glue the thread to a 'straight pin', push it in, then
cut off the thread. Worked like a charm.

Don


----------

